# ما هي إحتياجات تأسيس مصنع مطابخ ألمنيوم



## fhamad3 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

إخواني وأخواتي

أرغب في تأسيس مصنع مطابخ ألمنيوم بالرياض، حيث أنني لدي طلبيات كبيرة من المطابخ لأربع سنوات قادمة لا تقل عن 10,000 مطبخ ولله الحمد.

أرجو الإفادة في إحتياجات تأسيس المصنع من حيث الآلات والمعدات ووسائل نقل والطاقم الإداري والتشغيلي.

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## صناعي1 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

أولا أنصحك اخي بقراءة هذا الكتاب، و بإذن الله ستجد فيه الكثير من الفائدة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119438.html?highlight=%E3%D5%E4%DA

و نسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## fhamad3 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك يأخي العزيز على الكتاب
لقد إطلعت على الكتاب بنظرة سريعة، وسوف اقرءه بتمعن
ولكن الآن أنا بحاجة هذه المعلومات للبدء مباشرة بالمشروع


----------



## صناعي1 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم، اذا لم تكن لديك خبرة سابقة في المجال فانت بحاجة الى من مختصين او اصحاب خبرة في هذا المجال و ان شاء الله تجد في المنتدى من يساعدك

طبعا بشكل عام ستكون بحاجة لمقصات الألمنيوم و ماكينات للثني و التشكيل و ستكون بحاجة لأدوات وصل (joining) 
كما انصحك الاطلاع على المواضيع التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122977.html?highlight=%C7%E1%E3%E4%ED%E6%E3

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53942.html?highlight=%C7%E1%E3%E4%ED%E6%E3

و ان شاء الله تستفيد


----------



## إلى فلسطين (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي الكريم 
أنت الان بحاجة لمكان عمل لايقل مساحة عن 400 متر مربع 
- تأمين مستودع لتخزين المواد الاولية المطلوبة 
- تأمين توربينات لشفط الغبار الكثيف الصادر عن قص mdf 
- تأمين مكان لوضع المنتج الجاهز 
الالات المطلوبة 
- الة لقص الmdf الى الواح مطابخ (درفات )
- الة لدمج الدرفات من الجانبين 
-الة لكبس الفورميكا على الmdf
- الة للف الفورميكا على الmdf مكواة حرارية 
- الة لوضع قشط على جانبي الدرفات 

أنت بحاجة الى مجموعة من الكتلوكات (المساطر ) المرقمة (لتلبية طلب الزبون )
لاتنسانى من صالح الدعاء


----------



## fhamad3 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله ألف خير على هذه المعلومات الطيبة وأحب أن أفيدكم بما هو متوفر لدي حتى يتم تسهيل التوضيح

متوفر مساحة 520 متر مربع مستودع مواد أولية وخام ومجهز بالكامل
متوفر مساحة 540 متر مربع مكان التصنيع
متوفر مساحة 450 متر مربع مستودع منتجات مجهز بالكامل


----------



## سائد عمرو (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز أنا أعمل في مجال تصنيع الألمنيوم منذ سبع سنوات وأنا أعيش في مدينة الرياض ولا مانع لدي من تقديم أي مساعدة
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## السيد المحلاوي (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*ارغب في معلومات عن صناعة الالمونيوم*



سائد عمرو قال:


> أخي العزيز أنا أعمل في مجال تصنيع الألمنيوم منذ سبع سنوات وأنا أعيش في مدينة الرياض ولا مانع لدي من تقديم أي مساعدة
> وبالله التوفيق





السلام عليكم
ارغب في معلومات عن صناعة الالمونيوم واحتياجات مصنع لانتاج مطابخ ونوافذ وابواب المونيوم 
مع العلم ان راس المال مليون ونصف مليون ريال


----------

